# My haul from the 2010 Manitoba Orchid Society show



## Orchidzrule (Apr 4, 2010)

I've had them for a week now, but it's taken me awhile to get these posted.







Back row, left to right: Dtps Tinny Honey 'Lightning'; Tolumnia Jairak Rainbow X Catherine Wilson

Middle row, l-r: Psychopsis Mendenhall; Paph Pinocchio; Paph Miss Faith Hannebury

Front row, l-r: Paph In-Charm Handel; Paph superbiens var curtisii; Paph Cam's Cloud & Paph lawrenceanum

The lawrenceanum & Pinocchio are in spike, and the superbiens & In-Charm Handel might be, although the growths at the top are so small I'm not 100% sure if they're spikes or new leaves.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice purchase!!!! Is that nice psychopsis spiking too? Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 4, 2010)

That Paph In-Charm Handel is a good size plant! I am jealous. it should bloom soon.
It did not come from a vendor I recognize based on the potting...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2010)

neat!
i really dig the leaves on superbiens v curtsii


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2010)

Excellent purchases.


----------



## etex (Apr 4, 2010)

Great haul!!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 4, 2010)

Great picks, Rob!!  I sure hope the In-Charm Handel will bloom for you soon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

Enjoy! It is always nice to have new plants around.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks all. Jean, unfortunately no spike on the psychopsis, but since it was given to me, I can hardly complain! 

Fren, the In-Charm Handel apparently is from a Vancouver-based vendor. Kyle might know the name.

The superbiens definitely is in spike--no doubt now.

Now, where to put them all...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Rob,

Not sure who your refering to. Its not from paramount, or did paramount get it from someone in Vanocuver? Forestview is the only paph vendor I know about in Vancouver. There are a few orchid wholesalers, but I don't know of any with paphs.

Should be a nice flower.

Kyle


----------



## Jorch (Apr 11, 2010)

I think Rob is referring to Sue from Windowsill Orchids


----------



## Kyle (Apr 12, 2010)

ah yes, your right. I forgot about her.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2010)

Not to put too fine a point on it, but the red head that did nothing but complain the whole time, right? Her best plants were those In-Charm Handels. I considered buying one to carry across, but decided against it. I'd repot the I-C H into something non-sphagnum, Rob (unless you commonly grow your Paphs well in sphag, that is). 

-Ernie


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 14, 2010)

Jorch said:


> I think Rob is referring to Sue from Windowsill Orchids



Yes, that's the vendor I meant. Thanks, Jorch! Mind you, I think Sue is a reseller, isn't she? (Not unlike the redhead Ernie refers to!) So this still doesn't really answer Fren's question of where they were from originally.



Ernie said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, but the red head that did nothing but complain the whole time, right? Her best plants were those In-Charm Handels. I considered buying one to carry across, but decided against it. I'd repot the I-C H into something non-sphagnum, Rob (unless you commonly grow your Paphs well in sphag, that is).
> 
> -Ernie



I checked the mix and the sphag is mostly on top. It's largely in a bark mix. As to commonly growing in paphs in sphag, it's funny you should say that! I bought a division of a plant last summer, Paph Delrosi, which was potted in sphag. I never seem to manage to repot anything in summer, so it was several months before I got around to repotting it. The grower told me he often starts divisions in sphag to encourage rooting. At any rate, the roots were amazing and it has made me start to include at least some sphag in paph mixes. I have yet to try any paphs in straight sphag, but the grower said it works well as long as it doesn't stay wet. Somehow, that's never been a problem for me!


----------

